# Few questions for 4x4



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 10, 2020)

So buddy wants to purchase this kit









						4' x 4' Grow Tent Kit 630W CMH CDM DE Reflector Fan+Carbon Filter Combo   | eBay
					

(1) 630W CMH DE square wave low frequency ballast (120V 8ft power cord included + 240V adapter). 2) Your choice 3100KOR 4200k 630W CMH DE Lamp. 630W CMH Low Frequency Ballast Features 630W Ballast works with all Standard S plug (Double ended ) Reflectors.



					www.ebay.com
				




And it come with 3100k de cmh 630w bulb with square wave Ballast, ventilation with charcoal filter, timer, and hangers with and a 4x4 tent.

He is looking for a quicker growing medium but with the quality and denser buds that ols or super soil can give but with faster grow times like hydro, is coco worth a shot? With this light in a 4x4 6-8 plants with 2-4week veg on first couple sets then maybe I can help him establish a mother after we can get plants and room dialed in for 14-20 ounces every 2-3 months?hopefully 

What else do you recommend he gets from the beginning?Like a list or combo pack to buy with this kit and I can show him, I’m gonna help his with his setup for the most part to get him going I’ve known him a long time and don’t want to steer him to wrong?


----------



## boo (Sep 10, 2020)

that light will cook your plants in a tent, they run super hot...I know, I have one sitting on the shelf...


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 10, 2020)

boo said:


> that light will cook your plants in a tent, they run super hot...I know, I have one sitting on the shelf...


So don’t purchase is what your saying even with ventilation it’s just to hot and what do you  recommend he is wanting anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds each harvest every 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 10, 2020)

He is lookin to spend anywhere for 500 to 900 for a setup I have a 4 bulb 5000k t8 for vegging the first couple weeks but we’ll need a flower light to perpetual harvest


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 10, 2020)

So what about this instead

TopoGrow 2-in-1 48"x36"x72" Indoor Grow Tent Germination Kit+ 315W CMH Grow Light Kit Adjust Hood + 2T5 2FT 24W 6500K Fluorescent Grow Light Kit for Seed Starter +6" Ventilation Kit

And also is cmh gonna give the strongest densest Buds or would something else be better


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 13, 2020)

Honestly man, I use to pull 26 oz,s every two months flowering in a 4x4 and vegging in separate smaller tent.i have always used 6 watt hps in 4x4s.i never had heat problems or humidity cause I'd run a small ac unit just for that tent and I send the ac into the bottom and the heat thru the carbon filter out the top.ofcourse scoffed 4-6 girls each time and always kept small fan running over top canopy and one running across the bottom.ez as pie.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 14, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Honestly man, I use to pull 26 oz,s every two months flowering in a 4x4 and vegging in separate smaller tent.i have always used 6 watt hps in 4x4s.i never had heat problems or humidity cause I'd run a small ac unit just for that tent and I send the ac into the bottom and the heat thru the carbon filter out the top.ofcourse scoffed 4-6 girls each time and always kept small fan running over top canopy and one running across the bottom.ez as pie.


Yea that is some nice weight a local gardening store has wrote up a 4x4 coco with dirty dozen nutes 6in phat filter, 6in active air Exhaust, 20-1/2 gal grow bags for trans and 8-3 Gal smart pots, 4bags of loco coco and a next light mega(646watt on 120v led 5x5 flower n 7x7 veg)

15% off everything right @$2300 sound reasonable and like I get some high quality product this is just gonna be flower light I’m gonna veg under t8 3clone 5veg then 8flower the harvest and 2 cycles
 so I would harvest every 4 weeks does this sound do able For 1-3 lbs Each harvest


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 14, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Yea that is some nice weight a local gardening store has wrote up a 4x4 coco with dirty dozen nutes 6in phat filter, 6in active air Exhaust, 20-1/2 gal grow bags for trans and 8-3 Gal smart pots, 4bags of loco coco and a next light mega(646watt on 120v led 5x5 flower n 7x7 veg)
> 
> 15% off everything right @$2300 sound reasonable and like I get some high quality product this is just gonna be flower light I’m gonna veg under t8 3clone 5veg then 8flower the harvest and 2 cycles
> so I would harvest every 4 weeks does this sound do able For 1-3 lbs Each harvest


Sure it def sounds doable,the thing is consistent phenos and perfect growing conditions from start to finish and sure u could work it out.the best mind frame to have going into this is not expecting any qouta,and just really dig in ,put in the consistent work,pest management and keeping the room or tent clean ,everyday!.you will find ur phenos that give u great quality and weight and u will dial there nutes regiment in and your weights will come.happy growing to you bro


----------



## jimihendrix (Sep 15, 2020)

In a 4 x 4 if you can cool it Id use a 1000w Hortilux HPS.

The 1000w Hortilux was specifically made for a 4 x 4 area decades ago, and is the industry standard for a single ended grow bulb.

The Hortilux also has the highest umol at 1600umol


I also start seedlings under 1000w Hortilux at a height of 24 inches. I also like to have a slight breeze constantly blowing 24/7, and I usually aim the fan between the top of the plant, and the bulb.

I myself like Promix BX as my grow medium.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Sep 16, 2020)

jimihendrix said:


> In a 4 x 4 if you can cool it Id use a 1000w Hortilux HPS.
> 
> The 1000w Hortilux was specifically made for a 4 x 4 area decades ago, and is the industry standard for a single ended grow bulb.
> 
> ...


Yes a 1000 watt hps would work in there most definitely.but honestly  I would rather run a 600 watt hps over my 4x4 ft area.in most cases u can actually run two 600 hps cheaper than you can run a 1000 watt hps.but the 1000 hps u speak of def rocks.with them I'd hang one over 6x6 canopies.belive me ,if u scrog it a bring that baby down as much as possible you will kill it.happy growing to u bro.


----------



## boo (Sep 16, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> So don’t purchase is what your saying even with ventilation it’s just to hot and what do you  recommend he is wanting anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds each harvest every 2 to 3 weeks


I want my youth back but that ain't gonna happen...you're goals are way off, read the faq...you may get 6 zips from the ten but that's every 2 plus months...


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Sep 16, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Honestly man, I use to pull 26 oz,s every two months flowering in a 4x4 and vegging in separate smaller tent.i have always used 6 watt hps in 4x4s.i never had heat problems or humidity cause I'd run a small ac unit just for that tent and I send the ac into the bottom and the heat thru the carbon filter out the top.ofcourse scoffed 4-6 girls each time and always kept small fan running over top canopy and one running across the bottom.ez as pie.


That’s the same way I have my 4x4 setup and runs beautifully


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 18, 2020)

Think grow led model h is what a shop recommended





						ThinkGrow LED
					






					www.thinkgrowled.com
				



It’s a little pricey for the setup but what do you think


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 18, 2020)

I noticed the NL mega was over 3 years old so no far red that’s why I asked if he had anything else to offer and he sent thinkgrowled model H


----------



## JohnnyBlazeBK (Apr 7, 2021)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Honestly man, I use to pull 26 oz,s every two months flowering in a 4x4 and vegging in separate smaller tent.i have always used 6 watt hps in 4x4s.i never had heat problems or humidity cause I'd run a small ac unit just for that tent and I send the ac into the bottom and the heat thru the carbon filter out the top.ofcourse scoffed 4-6 girls each time and always kept small fan running over top canopy and one running across the bottom.ez as pie.



I am a big believer in an ac. I had a window unit but inside the room with a makeshift box at the back of it with an exhaust fan to pull the hot air out through the ceiling to the attic. I’m curious did you have a window unit or some other type. I would love to hear your setup as I value everyone’s opinion and advice on here.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 17, 2021)

I have mine in a Controlled garage. I have a fresh air exchanger just for the room and run it during the dark hours as we have really cool nights here even in the summer. During the lighting hours I have a filtered fan to draw A/C air from the garage into the tent. I put a carbon filter on the inside for any foreign anything and it blocks the light and diffuses the fan some. I keep the garage at 66 and my fan on a temp sensor to go off at 85. With that and the Fresh air exchange at night I have been running around 80 to 83 during the day and 75 at dark and the dehumidifier in the room keeps it 65%. The plants really react to the cooler weather and water ( well water @ 46) over the night. My $1.02 worth. As a note though I am working on a cooling core that I can put a electric pusher cooling fan on and, run it through a chiller with glycol for the cooling fluid. That way you cool the air in the tent and that makes dosing CO2 soooooo much easier.


----------

